# What's your preference: group or private lessons?



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I am a big fan of private lessons. I like group lessons, and I train with some other ladies for our Christmas show and its great, but it makes me realise 8 big horses in there is way too many! I like the social side of group rides, but you can do that hacking out or cooling down. Its easier to concentrate on the horse and your riding when thats all you have to focus on I find!

However.. bonus of group lessons.. .you can sneak in a break when you're exhausted haha!


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Depends. If I need lessons for something very specific, or if it is for jumping or higher level riding, then I think private is better. If I'm going to ride my horse all the time, then private may be better.

If it is for the fundamentals and the trainer keeps us all riding while commenting on specific people, then I prefer group. One of the things you learn in a group is how horses change around other horses, and how to read them and control them. If I'm working on fundamentals, like sitting the trot, then I don't mind the 'quiet' time while I'm practicing while someone else is being looked at. You can also practice formation riding, and controlling your horse so his pace matches someone else.

I can get a lot out of lessons where I ride a different horse each time. For example, I took group lessons this summer. There was a smart, very experienced horse who was always a pain to ride for the first 15 minutes. If you were consistent, however, and always started small to large in the size of your cue inputs, he would start responding to small. By the end of the lesson, he would darn near respond to your thoughts. However, I watched some others riding him, and they ignored the instructor and pretty much 'saved time' by starting their cues at whatever level they thought he needed to get him to respond right away. And at the end of an hour or more, they would have a horse fighting them and causing them difficulty - and yes, they STILL didn't catch on that THEY were the problem.

I also can learn a lot by watching a group lesson, as well. For example, it is amazing how many pay an instructor, and then ignore what the instructor tells them to do...


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I ride in group lessons as my instructor only has groups on the weekends, and I can't make private lessons during the week. However, I feel I learn a lot from group lessons.

First of all, there is applying instructions to yourself. The instructor calling out "soften your ankles" to one of the other students reminds all the rest of us to relax them too. 

Then you have the modeling. I am not the worst rider in my group, nor am I the best. I can watch what the better riders are doing, and it lets me visualise how I should be doing it. They set an example. 

I would love to have private lessons, but as I said, the restriction for me is time. Maybe when the kids move out in twenty years or so lol.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Private all the way. I took both - group and private, and had the best success with the private (when the instructor is concentrating only on you and your horse).


----------



## RaiRaiNY (Feb 19, 2010)

I prefer private to group because I feel I can concentrate more on my riding as opposed to what other riders in the ring are doing. I don't mind group lessons if the riders are of a similar level, any time on a horse is time well spent!


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

catsandhorses said:


> As an adult I have found that I learn much more in private lessons than group. I do like the social aspect of group lessons, chatting in the center of the arena while one rider is going around the course. But with up to 6 students in a lesson, that means I'm just sitting there ~80% of the time, versus riding 100% of the time...Am I missing the educational value of group lessons?


I am astonished that your teacher is treating a group lesson like mini-private lessons. When I taught (as when I took lessons) the ONLY time that the whole group was not in motion riding through one exercise or another was when we were jumping a course, or working on a single obstacle. I had my students maintain one horse length in between horses while they stretched, rode transitions, etc., and it probably looked like a big, long striped snake in motion. Group lessons like THIS resemble a Cavalry drill, and I did incorporate some of that in some of my lessons, too. We would move from _in file_ to _form two's_ and _form 4's_ sometimes, and this is where you "dress" by touching the outside of your stirrups together. It's great for getting your attention off of how your seat is, to riding the horse for a purpose.
_I think when you first start out it can be intimidating to have the focus of a teacher just on you._ After all, there are SO many things you are learning that it's difficult to master so much. Therefore, group lessons are perfect to begin. I also studied piano (Music Major, you see) and my private lessons were rigorous, but the weekly studio class was more relaxing, even though we would rotate performances of our recital pieces. If you own your own horse your private lesson instructor will expect you to put in practice time. In a group lesson sometimes instructors just pick up where they left off the previous lesson.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I only give private lessons. I have a lot of young riders and they gain so much more out of the one on one time. 

I do have open arena days every other weekend and they all trailer in. I ride with them on those days and do instruct but not nearly as intensely as a private lesson. 

I also do an intensive 1 week horsemanship camp prior to county fairs and another one before our state fair for my 4-H kids.


----------



## catsandhorses (Aug 6, 2011)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> I only give private lessons. I have a lot of young riders and they gain so much more out of the one on one time.
> 
> I do have open arena days every other weekend and they all trailer in. I ride with them on those days and do instruct but not nearly as intensely as a private lesson.
> 
> I also do an intensive 1 week horsemanship camp prior to county fairs and another one before our state fair for my 4-H kids.


This sounds like an ideal program! How many students/lessons do you hold weekly (if you don't mind me asking)?


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I have 7 students right now, they ride year round with me. 4 come once a week, 3 come twice. I have a few more that come spring/summer for show prep lessons for breed shows as well.


----------



## catsandhorses (Aug 6, 2011)

Corporal said:


> I am astonished that your teacher is treating a group lesson like mini-private lessons. When I taught (as when I took lessons) the ONLY time that the whole group was not in motion riding through one exercise or another was when we were jumping a course, or working on a single obstacle. I had my students maintain one horse length in between horses while they stretched, rode transitions, etc., and it probably looked like a big, long striped snake in motion. Group lessons like THIS resemble a Cavalry drill, and I did incorporate some of that in some of my lessons, too. We would move from _in file_ to _form two's_ and _form 4's_ sometimes, and this is where you "dress" by touching the outside of your stirrups together. It's great for getting your attention off of how your seat is, to riding the horse for a purpose.
> _I think when you first start out it can be intimidating to have the focus of a teacher just on you._ After all, there are SO many things you are learning that it's difficult to master so much. Therefore, group lessons are perfect to begin. I also studied piano (Music Major, you see) and my private lessons were rigorous, but the weekly studio class was more relaxing, even though we would rotate performances of our recital pieces. If you own your own horse your private lesson instructor will expect you to put in practice time. In a group lesson sometimes instructors just pick up where they left off the previous lesson.


Oops! I wasn't clear but we were waiting in the center when we took turns jumping the course - typically 7 jump hunter course. But waiting for five students..that's a lot of waiting!

For the flatwork in the beginning of the class we all rode at the same time. Not in line however. I did that in one class and felt like I was being treated like a child. Certainly I can transition my horse between walk, trot and canter without having to follow the horse in front of me. :-| Apologies if this goes against your style of teaching but that was my experience. :wink: Haven't ever tried the cavalry thing - could be fun? Some of the people where I ride will jump jumps simultaneously. Looks very cool! And fun. In fact someone asked yesterday if I wanted to jump a hedge at same time as him and I adamantly declined!! Too afraid! (But secretly flattered....in the competence sense...not the romantic sense...) But I digress...

You won't believe the coincidence but I was a music major too! Oh but I prefer horse riding SO much more! (I stopped playing piano once I no longer "had" to.) Anyway, thanks for sharing your thoughts!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

catsandhorses said:


> As an adult I have found that I learn much more in private lessons than group. I do like the social aspect of group lessons, chatting in the center of the arena while one rider is going around the course. But with up to 6 students in a lesson, that means I'm just sitting there ~80% of the time, versus riding 100% of the time.
> 
> I also find that in private lessons I get corrected more, which means I improve more. And while you can learn from others I think you learn more by doing and feeling as opposed to watching.
> 
> So I read another post that mentioned that as you advance you often go from private to group lessons because you learn more. I'm paraphrasing. In any case if got me wondering, do people actually prefer group or is it a more of an affordability issue. Am I missing the educational value of group lessons?


I used to take group lessons, and I hated them. I found that I was in the same situation, you do your thing, get told "Good job" and then they move onto the next rider, while you stand around waiting for your turn again.

I greatly prefer my private or semi private - no more than 3 or 4 in a lesson. I cannot hand anything bigger than that. I take home far much more and obtain far much more in my private lessons.

I wont spend my money on group lessons.

I see far too many young riders in group lessons, not learning much of anything. I can observe them a year later, and they'd still be at the same skill level as they were previously.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

catsandhorses, YOU are the customer. If you don't like something about your lessons, and the instructor isn't willing to change it, I encourage you to either go private or change instructors. MY money means a lot to me, and I think it does to you, too! =D
The ULTIMATE for me was when DH and our small Cavalry group went to the spring warmups that were held in March by this huge group. Fortunately, they were located only about 2 hours away from us. We could only attend the first days of the 2-day schools--small children at home at the time, you see. Riding in-file, but maintaining proper distance _resembled_ your description, but believe me, maintaining the distance was an imperative since we were riding our own horses, and NOT the lesson horse herd that can (maybe) tolerate somebody riding up on another's horse's back side. Nobody bites and nobody gets kicked maintaining the distance, but you have to ride and be aware at all times, and ASSUME somebody else's horse WILL kick yours, miss and hit you, instead. (There was a "Practical Horseman" article about an international rider getting kicked in the leg while schooling her mannerbly horse, in an indoor arena, and she was off her horse for 6 months recovering.) I tried to teach defensive riding bc of such things.
Anyway, we rode walk, trot and canter, in two's, in four's, and moving back to in-file. We rode obliques, we rallied, we rode left and right turns with about 25 horses on the turns--the horse in the apex barely turns, while the horse on the outside gallops to get around, and everyone maintains dress next to each other. _I am teaching my 5 yo geldings to dress now, but we aren't riding them right next to each other--THAT will come._ We also practiced dismount-and-fight-on-foot, while one rider held the lead of horse#2, horse #'s3&#4 are linked to each other and #2, the mounted rider circles under the soldiers return to mount. We rode with pistol, sabre and carbine. When you mount with a carbine you must "choke" yourself with the strap so that the carbine doesn't whip past you, hit your horse and possibly frighten him or just make him move off while you are mounting. Similarly, you must remove the carbine from the leather "boot" before dismounting, else you can be hanging, hooked to the saddle, another dangerous position. There is SO much to do that you forget to check your seat, your feet, etc., and just make your horse go where you want him to! The IL 7th Cavalry, the group that sponsered the event has dissolved, but THEY spent the time studying the Army Manual, and had puzzled through sections where the language and customs of the time made the manual difficult. They were quite a resource. Learning these things really whetted my appetite for Dressage, which is, of course based on European Horse Cavalry, along with 3-Day Eventing.


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

I think that both private and group lessons have their place. I currently take private lessons with both of my horses. I NEED private lessons with my youngster, Echo, because he is still in training and I've only gotten on him 3 times. I take private lessons with my other horse, Shamado, and it is very beneficial to have all of my fabulous instructor's attention on me. It, however, doesn't bother me to have 2 or 3 people in a lesson because there is still enough attention placed on each rider.

I, personally, find that I prefer to take jumping lessons with more people. I am relatively inexperienced in jumping, and when I have somebody with me who is more experienced, then I can "see how it's done". I am a very visual person and if I can see how I should be riding to the fence, for example, rather than just hearing it, then chances are I'll better be able to accomplish riding to the fence correctly.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

I prefer group. I haven't been to a lesson in months, but I'm not riding to show, and I get a bit of an awkward feeling with one on one things. I enjoy watching the other folks jump their courses and such.


----------



## RansomTB (Nov 2, 2010)

I really love my private lessons, and my instructor comes to my barn, which is awesome. However I have noticed that sometimes, I want to get him into group lessons. After all at a show, you are in a ring with a bunch of other horses. I am lucky that my guy is good most of the time and is young, but I still like to get him into some traffic every now and then. Not just on show days.


----------



## Shenandoah (Aug 9, 2010)

I've done both group and private in the past, and will only do private lessons now (I might consider semi-private depending on the other student). I like having the full attention of my instructor without her being distracted by what others are doing.

The main advantage of group lessons is getting to watch other people's mistakes - but I do that just by watching other people's private lessons. I ask to make sure they won't mind (and always let them watch mine if they're interested, as well).


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

MIEventer said:


> ...I see far too many young riders in group lessons, not learning much of anything. I can observe them a year later, and they'd still be at the same skill level as they were previously.


IMHO, this is a fault of the student more so than having a group.

I took 4 months of group lessons while my daughter took private lessons on our horse from a different instructor. We recently switched, with the private instructor agreeing that my daughter needed to experience other horses and riding near other horses.

She hadn't seen me ride since several months before I started group lessons, and her first comment was "Wow! I'm really impressed at how much better you've become so quickly!"

But at 53, and aware that I wasn't safe riding my mare, I took my lessons very seriously. Now that I'm getting private lessons, I'm finding that what each instructor emphasizes is different, but complementary. And I'm still making very good progress, because I'll ride 5 times between my weekly lessons, and I leave each lesson with a plan of 2-3 things I need to emphasize during the next week.

No, I haven't arrived. I'm still very much a beginner rider. But I'm probably 10 times better than I was last January.

Meanwhile, I watched a clinic with my daughter riding along with 8 others. I would listen to the instructor tell someone to shorten their reins, or to lift their toes and settle back - and then I would watch to see if there was any reasonable attempt at complying. And in many cases, the answer was no - which is why some of the riders seem to be riding at the same level they were when I took my first lesson there.

There are things that can be taught in a group that cannot be taught individually, and vice-versa. But no one can be taught if they won't listen.


----------



## juniormylove (Aug 28, 2008)

Semi-private  I love having most of the arena to myself, but I like having someone else to ride with. I love when I get to the barn and find that I've only got like, one other person riding with me.

But, I mean...at my barn, the lessons max out at 4 people so it's not like it's ever SUPER crowded.


----------



## Heatherloveslottie (Apr 12, 2010)

It depends on what mood I'm in to be honest.

I love group lessons, I always found my instructor had time to focus on all of us. And when we had to wait for others to do a jumping course, I always found it really useful to watch someone else and see how they were riding. They're also pretty fun as well.

But sometimes it's nice to have a private lesson and have all the attention on you. I never found them as fun, but I know I focused more on my areas for improvement in private lessons.


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

I prefer private lessons. 

I don't mind semi-private (3 people max) for the occasional jump lesson or for cross country schooling.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

bsms said:


> IMHO, this is a fault of the student more so than having a group.
> 
> I would listen to the instructor tell someone to shorten their reins, or to lift their toes and settle back - and then I would watch to see if there was any reasonable attempt at complying.
> 
> ...


I am going to disagree. I think this falls on the Coach. Many Coaches are not capeable enough of teaching 5+ students at a time, and in such "large" groups, each student does not get the needed attention to help them obtain what it is being given to them, and to apply it. The coach has to spread themselves over 5+ riders in the hour of the lesson - that's less than 15 minutes per indavidual that the rider/student gets from the coaches attention.

In a Private situation, the Coach can focus entirely on that student, and to help them obtain what it is that they are trying to teach them. If the Coach doesn't see them allowing their heels absorb their bodies weight, then they can focus on that issue until the student's light bulb goes off. Instead, in a group lesson, that Coach doesn't have the needed time to find that switch - because they have to focus on 4+ other people who are riding with him/her at the same time.

It's one thing to be told to get your toes at a 45 degree angle, but it is another to understand as to why, how and what it will do for your lower leg if you do apply it.

In the group lessons I would observe taking place, I found the Coaches would watch one rider do their course, throw out a few "pointers" and then say "Good job" and then the next would go, while that student would sit there for 10 minutes until it was their turn again. I would see these students not improving in the least and if they did, it wasn't very much. Reason being, is because the Coach cannot possibly give each indavidual the needed attention time.

There is no way, that a Coach can give each indavidual rider what they need/require in a group lesson - while in a Private, that indavidual rider gets the full attention of that Coach for the whole lesson. 

In groups, I do not obtain anything when the Coach shouts out at me to fix something, and then their attention is moved onto someone else, leaving me to my own devices until she/he chooses to direct their attention back at me. All the while I am trying to figure out if I am doing what it is, correctly or not. 

~~~

If groups work for you, fabulous. That's great. Stick to them if that's what works for you.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Based on my experience with multiple trainers and in multiple barns I agree with MIE ^^. You progress very differently when you take private vs group one.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I don't offer group lessons either at home or in my clinics. I feel there will always be people who will end up getting uneven treatment in the lesson. I just don't like knowing if one person has an issue that needs immediate attention, it will be at the co$t of the other students.

I remember riding in a Mike Plumb clinic with about six other riders. Mike really liked the stallion I was riding and spent the lion's share of the time on us. While I was flattered, I was mortified at the same time. I feel like many of the other riders in the clinic completely wasted their money.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

I think both types can be very useful.

Last week I had a lesson with two other people. I have a green 5yr old that is being put into a semi-heavy training. Having other horses in the arena was good for him. When he became very nervous and upset at one point about something new, my trainer had the rider (older, extremely competent rider) on the alpha mare in the barn go in front of him, he calmed down immediately and then we slowly weaned her away. Was a very good lesson for both of us, since both of us were on nervous horses (hers was coming back after a good 6mo off) who needed the support of having their horsey friends with them. 

This week I rode with one other person which ended up being a giant fail. The other rider was a 10yr old, slightly nervous kid and 20 minutes into the lesson my green 5yr old turned into a bucking bronco. So now my trainer had a horrified, freaked out kid who was riding a half-dead lesson horse that stood there looking amused at the 5yr old wasting all his energy on being stupid and me on my lovely bronc. 

Calmed my horse down and hopped off to lunge him so my trainer could work with the kid and then work with me once I no longer had a stupid horse. Nope, dingbat decided he forgot how to lunge and had all intents of killing himself and everyone else, so now there was a terrified kid and his mom scrambling for the exit as stupid literally dragged me around trying to charge people until my trainer beaned him square in the butt with a cone and then flipped himself. So poor kid ended up sitting outside the arena for an hour while my trainer and I lunged stupid, who proceeded to flip himself twice more!! The kid finally got a lesson after stupid was too exhausted to do anything so I was able to get back on him.

Next week, we're going back to private lessons. Nobody's idea of a good lesson is sitting outside the arena watching someone else's young, green horse be really stupid although the kid did announce that he's planning on staying after his lesson just to see what my horse does next week!


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

I like both. Since I work shift work, I get to take both, so it works out to be an even mix. 

I enjoy riding with other people in a group (normally) but I also like the one on one of a private. 

However, the coaches I ride under are good at making sure everyone gets an equal amount of time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## newbhj (Jul 31, 2011)

Private all the way.
When I switched lesson barns (first one had a ridiculous number of people in a group lesson, sometimes over 4-5) to my current barn, I have NEVER gained more fitness/muscle faster in my life than when I started taking hour private lessons. I like the personalization and the fact that I sometimes have to push myself to get through and hour of no-stirrups etc with no break.


----------



## zurmdahl (Feb 25, 2009)

I prefer private lessons, I don't like just sitting there while I wait for 4 or 5 other people to do their course. I do like watching other people ride as I find it helpful, but I would rather pay for a private and spend all of the lesson focusing on me and my horse. I also find I get distracted watching the other riders and focusing on what their doing rather than what I'm doing.


----------



## DejaVu (Jul 6, 2011)

I think one definitely gets more out of a private lesson. The trainer is focused on you only, and is more hands on training.

But, in a group lesson, sometimes you're put in with a more advanced rider. When it's you and that other rider out there, you're doing everything you can to look like you know what you're doing in front of them. It sets a goal for you, and you find yourself riding 10x better than when it's just you and your trainer. Plus, their fun. So both really do have their benefits.

For me, I do private lessons since that's primarily what my trainer does. My hunter trainer on the other hand, usually only has about 2-3 students in her classes, so I'll do group lessons then for when I'm in a hunter phase.

If you're just starting out though, private lessons are likely to benefit a person more. But once you've reached a point of more advanced riding, and just very picky touch ups, your riding abilities can afford occasional fun group rides.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

I really do prefer Private & all of my lessons are commonly private, jumping, dressage, etc. 

Although, for training day's - I am happy to do small groups (3 or 4 riders). I believe that if these are well structured you can still get loads out of it & they are fun! However, I don't like having other riders who are 'favoured' over others. Although - I personally have never had this issue. But Ic can understand where others are coming from.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Private. I never get the attention I need in group lessons.

Jumping group lessons make me mad. You do the course once or twice, then sit and wait for everyone else to go. NOT COOL.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

I think it's ridiculous to say that people don't usually improve if they take group lessons. 

I took semi-private lessons for a few months at the beginning of last year. (Only one or two other riders in the arena). My instructor was nice, friendly, and caring, but she was not a good instructor and I gained some bad habits.

Come winter, she didn't have an indoor. So I moved. I was put with a group of beginners and one more advanced rider. 

I was taking group lessons with usually around four or five, at the most seven people in the arena. Fast forward to now, and everyone who watches us agrees that we've all become much better riders. One who couldn't keep her heels down to save her life, now rides a pretty advanced horse and jumps. One who was once afraid to control her horse, now riding more advanced horses who require a stronger rider- and jumping. One who couldn't get her horse trotting very well- now jumping and cantering. All now with competent postures. Me? My posting was horrible, my posture was a bit of a mess, and I was stiff as a board. Now I'm relaxed, my posture is much better, and my posting looks like a competent rider's. I'm now jumping and cantering my excitable Thoroughbred lesson horse.

I find that it also depends on your instructor and yourself. With my instructor, she divides the attention between the students very fairly and productively, and almost always has us riding. (I use almost because she has us do jumping and cantering one at a time right now). The few times I've had a private with her I enjoyed it much less than my group lessons. 

They're also much better if you plan to show. You will not only learn how to control horses around other horses, how to not crash into other horses (kind of an important skill), but also warning signs that a fight is going to happen if you don't get your horse's butt moving quick. 

Plus, where I live, group lessons are an hour where privates are only a half hour. It's also ALWAYS more for a private. At my place it's $30 for a group lesson and either $35 or $40 for a private, I can't remember. I've found that half an hour of riding now feels like practically no time at all to me, especially when nothing dramatic happens. (Nothing slows down time like waiting with bated breath to see if one of your group members is going to fall off or not).

Over all, while you may get a little more attention in a private I think that group lessons expose you to more difficult and random situations which will help you to improve and gain experience as a rider.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_I just want to add that in I know that my coach sometimes pays more attention to me. Not because I am "special" or more liked, it is because I actually WANT to improve my riding, and learn to do things properly. Some of her other students are fine with coasting. She doesn't do it all the time, just occasionally when the other kids are goofing around and not getting down to business. (For example...they were still adjusting their stirrups 15 minutes into the lesson, and I was well on the way to being warmed up. I got to start jumping while they had to finish warming up.)_

_There is a $5 dollar difference for me between an hour group lesson ($38) and a half hour private ($43). The half hour is short, but am lucky enough that I can get a short warmup in before my half hour starts. _


_So although a coach can be shoddy, and not distribute teaching evenly, it is still up to the students to want to learn and better themselves as a rider. To me, its kind of an even split on whose fault it is for not improving. _


----------



## Gilly (May 28, 2011)

Private lessons all the way. I think I'd end up being too self-conscious that the other riders will judge me or something. I dunno. But I am selfish and prefer the individual attention that I get in private lessons.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Cinder said:


> I think it's ridiculous to say that people don't usually improve if they take group lessons.


I don't think anyone said that. :wink: But the speed of the improvments/progress is VERY different in group vs private. 

Think about it this way: 4 students for 1 hour get 15 mins of attention each (even less, because indeed you waste you time waiting while every person is done with jumps, or leg yield, or canter, or whatever else). The usual length of the private lesson around here is 45 mins. So you are getting at least 3 times more attention from the trainer (and no wasted time what so ever). Now if you compare the price private will be cheaper vs what you actually get as a service.

BTW, I completely agree it depends a lot on instructor. With not very good instructor it doesn't matter if you take private or group - the progress will be minimal.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

I can't go and quote the exact post right now, since I'm at school, but a person said something along these lines: "If you look at a person who takes group lessons, they're going to be the same rider a year later." That is simply not true. If you have a good group of riders and a good instructor, there's going to be imporvement.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

It all depends on who gives the lesson, and what barn you take it at. 

I would say out of a 5 person lesson, that's an hour long, there is maybe 15 minutes altogether that I am not doing something...if that. 

We all canter at the same time. We all have to circle, and do serpentines at the same time. Not to mention leg yields. It makes us learn to look up, watch what others are doing and better steering. You can't learn that in a private. 

The only thing we don't do together is courses. But a single warm up fence is to be continually taken by the 5 of us, spaced appropriately out, so there are no gaps. 

You CAN learn in a group lesson. Its just how much YOU work to take stuff from it. 


Not to mention, everyone could benefit from doing both group and private lessons. 
-groups for the interaction of other horses, and the benefit of seeing others ride. 
-private as it works on the stuff that takes a lot of time out of a group (individual problems).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

VelvetsAB said:


> I would say out of a 5 person lesson, that's an hour long, there is maybe 15 minutes altogether that I am not doing something...if that.


Velvet, my problem is not with doing something, but if you (general you) do those stuff correctly. In individual lesson you are corrected right on spot when you do something wrong (at least that's how my lessons go). With several people instructor physically can't keep attention on everyone.

Now, yes, with good instructor group lessons are beneficial and you do progress (I have no doubt on it). But again in my experience it's quite a slow progress. 

But to each own definitely. Tastes differ. :wink:


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

> In individual lesson you are corrected right on spot when you do something wrong


That's another reason why group lessons are good. In a group lesson, you learn how to correct yourself. I assume most of you aren't and don't always have an instructor watch you ride all the time. There probably won't always be someone there to correct your mistakes, so you need to learn to recognize and correct them yourself.


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

Pretty much what this is coming to is: 

It is safe to say that they both have their advantages and disadvantages.


----------



## Shasta1981 (Nov 12, 2010)

I prefer private lessons and would not take a group lesson unless it was a clinic. If I was looking for an instructor they would have to offer private lessons. Just an honest opinion.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Cinder said:


> In a group lesson, you learn how to correct yourself.


Especially when you don't even know you do something wrong. 

Well... May be some people _always _know when they do things wrong. I don't.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

Ok, kitten_val, I get what you're saying, but my point still stands! :lol: I mean, if someone's hunching forward dramatically and their heels are slipping way up and they nearly fall off a horse that picks up a smooth trot when they asked for a trot (bad example I know), that should probably give them a pretty good hint they're doing something wrong. I understand that for higher level riders they will probably need more help from an instructor to pick out the smaller things, but at a certain point you should be able to tell when you're say, on the wrong diagonal and fix it.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Cinder said:


> Ok, kitten_val, I get what you're saying, but my point still stands! :lol: I mean, if someone's hunching forward dramatically and their heels are slipping way up and they nearly fall off a horse that picks up a smooth trot when they asked for a trot (bad example I know), that should probably give them a pretty good hint they're doing something wrong. I understand that for higher level riders they will probably need more help from an instructor to pick out the smaller things, but at a certain point you should be able to tell when you're say, on the wrong diagonal and fix it.


I'm not arguing at all. Lol! I think ANY type of lesson with the good instructor is much much better than no lessons at all. And I don't think you don't progress with the group lessons - you do. I also see the point that group lessons are usually cheaper and not everyone can afford private ones (totally understandable). I think the difference here (as you correctly pointed out) when you go more advanced you indeed look more for those tiny things to correct, and thats where private lessons are more handy.


----------



## juniormylove (Aug 28, 2008)

VanillaBean said:


> Private. I never get the attention I need in group lessons.
> 
> Jumping group lessons make me mad. You do the course once or twice, then sit and wait for everyone else to go. NOT COOL.


See, I actually like jumping with other riders. I do my course, then have a quick chat with my trainer about the main issues and have a couple minutes to ponder what I need to do to fix it/catch my breath/reorganize myself. Also, I love watching the other riders jump and seeing their faults and how my trainer is having THEM fix it, y'know? I kind of get another chance to see how certain jumps can be ridden and how to handle certain situations.

But again, I'm talking about having 2 other girls (MAYBE 3) go because there are only 3-4 of us in the lesson.


----------



## MyLittleHunter (Jul 20, 2009)

I still take both private and group lessons, but I prefer private. I enjoy the attention of my instructor solely on my horse and I. The moment we have an issue, or I'm doing something wrong, she sees it and tells me how to correct it. It's also nice to be able to work specifically on what I need work on and not have to worry about what everyone else in the group needs help with.

I like group lessons more for my horse than me. It's good practice for him for at the shows to be ridden with a bunch of different horses. I ride on a show team where all 10 of us have a lesson together. It's a lot of fun, but it can get chaotic. lol 

You get something different out of both.


----------



## brackenbramley (May 29, 2011)

private private private  xx


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I prefer private lessons or semi-private lessons (with my husband). Group lessons are fine to get your horse accustomed to being with other horses, passing & obeying rules while riding with others.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I would love to take all private lessons, but it's more cost-effective to take group lessons.


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

PRIVATE. I can't get away with anything in them  Which is good! Because I'm not trying to cheat myself out of an education. In groups, I feel like I can sneak things by the instructor, and I'm not as confident I'm doing things correctly.

Actually, I'm really surprised anyone would do groups with 5+ riders! There is no way an instructor can keep track of 5 personal needs all at the same time and have enough lesson time to address all 5 people.

I did enjoy having "groups" when I first started jumping. It was just me and one other person. We mainly just worked on certain combinations and tests, so sitting/watching time was minimal. Me and the other girl actually had very similar riding issues, so I learned a lot from watching her as well. The instructor was great about making sure we were both getting things before moving on. When I moved on to privates is when we started jumping full courses. I don't want to sit there for 10 minutes watching the other's course when I can be riding during that time.


----------



## catsandhorses (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the responses! It is helpful to be reminded of the value of group lessons. For me the primary benefits are getting used to riding around other horses, for both horse and rider, the social aspect and being inspired by watching other riders who are better than I am.

If I were in a position where I could only afford group lessons, I would still try to find the extra cash to pony up for 1 private lesson per month (+3 group/month). I have found I learn much more and improve at a much fast rate with private. While I agree you can learn from watching others, so much of riding is muscle memory and building fast reactions which only comes from time you spend riding, not watching.


----------



## xxBarry Godden (Jul 17, 2009)

I am a very very old man who has been riding for almost 40 years. The last lesson I had was less than a year ago. I had a problem getting my mare to adopt a rounded outline and maintain it. So I had a lesson with my friend who showed me how - or actually showed me why I was having difficulty.

The previous lesson was a few months earlier when I was having a problem with a mischeivious welsh cob who was lazy. What was it that I was not doing to keep the little devil going? From where I was sitting I could not see what was happening although I could feel it. After half an hour with my friend 
I'd got the measure of the crafty little devil - he was testing me out.

The point I am trying to make is that lessons never stop so long as you have horses. I'd not choose to have a group lesson, because usually I'll have a specific problem with a particular horse. A pair of eyes from the centre of the arena is always welcome. And watching others make mistakes can be very informative.


----------



## Opus (Jan 3, 2011)

I think I'd actually prefer a healthy mix of both private and (smaller) group lessons. 

Back in college, we did nothing but group lessons. Usually 3-4 people in a group, the usual nose to tail thing, but our trainer was fantastic and we got plenty of individual attention. And then while we were walking/trotting, he'd give us little horsemanship quizzes, lecture us on colors, breeds, disciplines, history, etc. 

Now that I'm getting back into riding, I've done nothing but once-weekly private lessons for the past 10 months or so, since group lessons aren't offered at my barn. 

What I miss most about group lessons is the peer pressure. Knowing that while you may not be 100% comfortable doing ____, someone in your class probably is. And you do it anyway, so you're not *that* person. It's like an extra little kick to get you motivated. Plus, private lessons get a little stale when you do them all the time. Right now, that's the only way I can ride at all is in private lessons. While I do like the individual attention, sometimes it would be nice to have a little less attention and have some space and time to figure something out in my head before being called on.

If I could manage one private lesson a week and one group lesson, that would be ideal. But that would mean splitting my lessons between two barns and I'm not sure I want to open that can of worms just yet.


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

Unfortunately I can't afford private lessons.
And the private lessons at my RS are during the day when I have school, so wouldn't be able to go to them anyway.

If I had my own horse, then yea, I would rather have semi/private lessons.


----------



## harmony624 (Oct 29, 2011)

I prefer private lessons over group. When I was in a group lesson I felt as though the other girls in my group were pushing me into following what they wanted to do, jumping, while I felt more comfortable riding dressage. I jumped for three years because that's what the rest of the group was doing. After a nasty fall, and a year off, I returned to riding but began dressage in private lessons. I felt as though I learned a lot more while doing private over group because all of the focus was on me.
I haven't taken lessons in about two/three years and own my own horse. By taking lessons for both jumping & dressage, and in a group & individually, it taught me the basics & I am now able to teach myself & my horse on my own.
So I liked private better, but group is also beneficial, sometimes it helps you to move out of your comfort zone by being pushed to do something the rest of the group wants to do.


----------



## JennaMarie (Jul 10, 2011)

I haven't taken lessons in a few years, but when I used to I always preferred private ones. Group lessons would make me feel really self conscious if I messed up and I wouldn't like the fact that I'd be pushed into doing stuff with the group that I might not feel ready for.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

The barn I'm at now they only offer private lessons... which i find i do learn so much more and love having my coaches full attention, but theres no replacing how much fun group lessons can be with good people!


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

ridergirl23 said:


> but theres no replacing how much fun group lessons can be with good people!



So true!! The only thing more fun then having a lesson is having a lesson with good friends!


----------



## olympustraining (May 5, 2011)

Private, private, private! I cannot stress how much private lessons can do for a rider. Group lessons are good if you just need more saddle time and don't have your own horse. But I really think it is best to spend the extra money on a prviate lesson and apply what you learned & practice on your own until the next lesson.

From a trainers perpective, it's hard to see everything in a group lesson and to really work with a rider to get them in the correct position, etc. My focus with group lessons is to just try to get everyone to go along 'decently' and stay that way. We only get to work on a couple of things and progression is slow. In private lessons I can focus completely and get so much done in just an hour. Most of the time my students can't even last an hour because they are so tired.


----------

